# Anyone want a hunting partner??



## Gohizzle (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey just wondering if anybody would be interested in calling in a couple yotes? I work for an airline and can fly anywhere just about????? if interested send me a PM or email me. (Im from Washinton State)

Thanks Gohizzle.


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

I am in the Fargo area


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

if you ever get out to indiana ill use you on a hunt.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm in Billings, MT. Have access to about 13K acres of land to hunt. Let me know if you're ever in town and want to go out.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

johngfoster said:


> I'm in Billings, MT. Have access to about 13K acres of land to hunt. Let me know if you're ever in town and want to go out.


Huh, my dad's working in Billings right now! We might be going coyote hunting out there when I've got time off of school in December, how is it out there?


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> Huh, my dad's working in Billings right now! We might be going coyote hunting out there when I've got time off of school in December, how is it out there?


Well, I went out today again, and didn't have any luck. I think it was partly my inexperience, partly going solo and only one set of eyes, and partly the weather. It's been pretty warm out here lately. Topped 50 degrees today and has been in the 60's last week. The area I hunted also has a dead cow carcas that I've seen the coyotes feeding on as well, so I think they're not too interested in rabbits, if you know what I mean. Beef or rabbit, hmmm?

I saw one meandering on a distant ridge but he wouldn't come in to my calls. I think it needs to get colder first, or I need to become a better hunter. Anyone else been frustrated lately, or is it just me?


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

Its kind of hard to pull in a coyote with a morcel of food when the buffet is laid out! Try something that is non-food or out of the ordinary. First try some greeting howls and see if anything responds. Another thing you can try is some type of animal that is not heard around there - ever watch the curiousity that your dog will do when they hear a sound they never heard before.

Let me know how this goes for you.....

Rob
[email protected]


----------



## bigswedegml (Aug 31, 2007)

Gohizzle,

Where in Washington you from? Im from the Tri-Cities.


----------

